# 40k Army Building app for Android phones



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Thought I'd share a new Android app I found today, called Army Creator Mobile. Its basically an Army Builder for the Android phone, using android-style menus to select and update the lists. I've only tried making a Tau list with it, but it seems to get it mostly right. The only problem I noticed was that when I selected Commander Farsight, it didn't allow my fire warriors to get their free bonding knives. It uses data files like AB does, but right now the only one available seems to be 40k. It does have the occasional crash (brand new app, hopefully the kinks will be worked out pretty quickly). All the armies are represented on the army selection list. I didn't try any non-Tau armies out, but I imagine they're all similarly accurate.

The 'lite' version is free but only allows up to four units to be added. The paid version is USD$3.49, and allows unlimited units.

The app doesn't have as much functionality as AB does of course, but for an army builder that accurately enforces basic rules and options and tracks point values, I was very impressed.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Coolbeans. But I'd still rather make my AL myself. Nothing like the feeling you get when you crush an opponent with a list you made yourself. By hand.

I dunno, it just feels cooler to me.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It might be worth hanging out for the excellent BattleScribe which is going to have an Android version soon.


----------

